# My uber account got deactivated



## Mubs (4 mo ago)

Hi everyone my uber got deactivated because failed real time pic verification it was night time so pic is not clear and my profile pic is old i try to explain them still no luck they said ur account is permanently deactivated they thought someone else using my account but i never gave access to anyone else it was me i dont know how to proved them i told them callled me in person and compare pic with me but still same response no


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

And this is why rideshare should never be primary income. 
take a trip to the nearest hub. It’s your only chance.


----------



## Mubs (4 mo ago)

Atavar said:


> And this is why rideshare should never be primary income. take a trip to the nearest hub. It’s your only chance.


 I already went their they said they dont have any access of pic nor they can make any decision


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Mubs said:


> I already went their they said they dont have any access of pic nor they can make any decision


Then you are well and truly screwed. Go to your backup plan.


----------



## Mubs (4 mo ago)

Can i go to lawyer


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Sure. It probably won’t do any good but you can. If you want to save time and money though just send me $3000 retainer and I’ll send you letterhead saying you are screwed.
Again, go to your backup plan. You do have a backup plan don’t you?


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Mubs said:


> Can i go to lawyer


Waits for @Donatello to join in and start screaming NEGLIGENCE!!


----------



## Gigworker (Oct 23, 2019)

Atavar said:


> Then you are well and truly screwed. Go to your backup plan.


Driving for Uber was the backup plan.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Kinda spam....


----------



## Ubersogood (Mar 13, 2018)

Mubs said:


> I already went their they said they dont have any access of pic nor they can make any decision


Try the compliance team at [email protected]


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Gigworker said:


> Driving for Uber was the backup plan.


That’s a really sucky backup plan


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Sorry this happened to you. Do a search on this forum to see if it happened to others, and if anything helped them.

There’s always Lyft, Flex or the food gigs. Good luck!


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

New accounts, lawyers, apologies, greenlight hub, tears, depression, anger, frustration are all futile. No amounts of desperation will get you un ban, its permanent! The quicker you accept that, the easier you'll move on.


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

Were you trying on a false account? The reason drivers are forced so much is because people we selling rideshare accounts to people with no insurance or fake insurance


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

I am puzzled with so many bans for pics even when the app claimed my pic didn’t match I took another one and it worked.

I make sure I am not wearing my hat and sometimes remove my hat.

I do feel Uber should request a new pic yearly because some of us have changes in our features like aging, a angry lover getting revenge or sex change, so they should have that option…


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Mubs said:


> Hi everyone my uber got deactivated because failed real time pic verification it was night time so pic is not clear and my profile pic is old i try to explain them still no luck they said ur account is permanently deactivated they thought someone else using my account but i never gave access to anyone else it was me i dont know how to proved them i told them callled me in person and compare pic with me but still same response no


I often passed it while giving them finger on the camera.


----------



## Kailitang (12 mo ago)

same here


----------

